# H5940 Rotary Table upgrade



## Boot (Jan 18, 2014)

I have a 4" RT that needs a thrust bearing in the center of table mounting.  I saw a rebuild of this table ,but can't remember where it was written and displayed.  It was in a magazine or on one of the Machinist Forums I am a member.  I've done searches and asked the forum if anyone remembered it to no avail.  Does anyone here have an answer to this?  Thanks in advance, Boot


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know about the thread you're looking for, but if you have the worn bearing why not just measure it and order a new one? If the old bearing isn't available you should be able to measure the ID and OD on the rotab and come up with your needed measurements.  I use Motion Industries when I order bearings but they're just one of many suppliers that could be used.

Chuck


----------



## Boot (Jan 19, 2014)

Chuck K said:


> I don't know about the thread you're looking for, but if you have the worn bearing why not just measure it and order a new one? If the old bearing isn't available you should be able to measure the ID and OD on the rotab and come up with your needed measurements.  I use Motion Industries when I order bearings but they're just one of many suppliers that could be used.
> 
> Chuck



This rotary table doesn't come with a bearing. This table was rebuilt by ironman and I thought that if he had success with a certain size it would be to my benefit to use the same one.  I did measure it .  But when I go into BDU they want to know the exact size. I didn't want to go in to the supplier and just guess at what size a thrust bearing comes in.  Thanks for your help, but I did talk to ironman and he gave me the dimensions of the bearing.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 19, 2014)

Glad it worked out for you

Chuck


----------



## iron man (Jan 20, 2014)

Here is the post..

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/12264-Grizzly-H5940-Rotary-Table-rebuild


----------

